# RZR clutch kits.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Alright. Im goin with 30 in tires and need some info on clutch kits. Has anyone ever put one in and what is the best. Any info will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

All the guys in our club that ride popo's say the heelclicker is the best clutch kit out there for them.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm getting ready to order a kit for my rzr. I ordered from QSC (quad shop customs) for the sportsman and we love it. Call and talk to Adam, he is a great guy to deal with and will set you up for the way you ride. It should be in the low 200 range for springs and weights. You can also get the TEAM secondary for an extra 300 or so. Good luck!!


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I appreciate the info. It will be around christmas when I order mine. Let me know how it gos in so I can get an idea of what to expect.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Quad Shop Customs is the best kits IMO.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ill check into them. I don't plan do do much mudding. I have a brute for that. I am however going up to 30" tires so I am just trying to save a few belts....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a stock tires kit from holz it helped with the low mid. I'd check them out and see what they have for big tires


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Ill do it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe when you install it you could snap some pics. Do a quick write up. I'll send ya some stickers.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I can handle that.....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

